# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Медицинское оборудование и инструмент

## Мильва

ТахатАкси - компания, занимающаяся на протяжении 25 лет [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] для учреждений здравоохранения. Мы являемся одной из трех компаний-производителей в Республике, которая имеет сертификат СE. Также поставляем технику импортного производства.

----------

